# motion bases



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Has anyone seen the motion base for bigfoots because i have not seen them and i realy need some motion is my spread because thats all i really have is big foots and i was wondering where i could buy them and how much they are????????


----------



## Original Goosebuster (Jan 12, 2006)

Bigfoot Motion Bases are absolute Garbage!! I say buy them if u like to replace rubber bands every ten minutes in a stiff nodak wind. IMO, get Avery's


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

Original Goosebuster said:


> Bigfoot Motion Bases are absolute Garbage!! I say buy them if u like to replace rubber bands every ten minutes in a stiff nodak wind. IMO, get Avery's


and you know this from experience right?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

I agree...They are worthless!


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

From my standpoint they look like they might work well, but just look a little complicated to set up in the morning. i also did not like the ruber band concept.


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

We were looking at the GHG universial stakes and came up with the idea to drill a hole in the bottom of the bigfoot decoy. We tried it and it looks like it might work. We will find out in a couple of weeks. I suppose if you chose to you could keep the foot bases on as well. Has anyone else tried this method with any success? I purchased some of the rubberband motion systems and don't care for them all that much.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I did a doz of my BFs with the avery motion stakes and it worked but it did not work well. Honestly it was not worth the aggrevation.

BTW Motion is over rated!


----------



## HATCHETMAN (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm with Leo on this one fellas....I've never conclusively proved either way that motion is the end all-be-all on geese...I honestly don't trouble with motion in the goose dekes anymore. I've hunted over the Avery motion, the dynamic decoy bases for the foots, and the powernecker, windlife, etc. It's whatever suits you, and whatever you believe, but it's a fact that when geese circle your decoys, the decoys always move relative to the gooses' point of view. The effect is accelerated with silhouettes. (Information acquired by another one of my "stupid" experiments that involved an airplane and a good friend with a pilots license). I also watched a flock of geese just this morning land in a harvested wheat field, and all the birds feeding on the ground "froze" to greet the incoming as they landed. For what it's worth!!


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

HATCHETMAN said:


> I also watched a flock of geese just this morning land in a harvested wheat field, and all the birds feeding on the ground "froze" to greet the incoming as they landed. For what it's worth!!


That is completely true, in fact on our last scouting run my girlfriend asked why the geese weren't moving. Couldn't be too important, definetly not as big for Canadas as it is for snows.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

one word Junk...rubber bands on my motion base makes me a little scared..

Id go with the Avery motion cones.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Its funny when Decoy Dancers came out and they use a rubber band I don't remember words like:



> Junk, scared, worthless, absolute garbage, ...being used


I would say hunt over them first before you form your over all opinion and publically slam them. I just don't think Art and Barnie would just through a crap product out there to make a quick buck.


----------



## CobisCaller (Sep 4, 2002)

> I just don't think Art and Barnie would just through a crap product out there to make a quick buck.


That's kinda what I've been thinking. 
:beer:


----------



## Horker23 (Mar 2, 2006)

They are rubber bands though! When it gets cold rubber doesnt expand well and from what i know about them from messing around with them at cabelas, you can spin them over 360 degree's. The rubber bands arnt going to work to long. then your stuck with a decoys that spin in circles. I havent seen to many geese that have this trick down yet!


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Motion is indeed over-rated. It looks cool, real cool, but really, when birds are on the ground they are not walking all over the place. Most if not all of them are stationary, every few minutes they'll walk a few feet, then stand still again.

You're only fooling yourself if you think you need a spread full of decoys that look like they are on the move. You also have to wonder if the birds actually see much of the movement from 40 yards plus. Cuz when they are at 20 yards thats when I'm pullin the trigger, whether my dekes are doin the two step or not.


----------

